# COnsigli fantamercato di gennaio.



## Milo (30 Gennaio 2016)

Vorrei qualche consiglio per il fantamercato, sono uno sfigato possessore di dzeko e diego lopez quindi avrei il mercato nelle mie mani.

Vorrei sapere se mi consigliate e se vale la pena rischiare su questi giocatori:

suso (centrocampista)
cerci
maccarone
menez (o niang?)
cassano
immobile

Ho da prendere 4 attaccanti, mi terrò solo toni e vazques ( lo so, attacco di m....)

Per il centrocampo se mi consigliate uno trà kucka Bertolacci e boateng e per la difesa volevo puntare sui vari ranocchia dodò alex ghoulam (giocherà regini?) e koulibally.

Dimenticavo che uno dei miei obiettivi è anche correa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vorrei qualche consiglio per il fantamercato, sono uno sfigato possessore di dzeko e diego lopez quindi avrei il mercato nelle mie mani.
> 
> Vorrei sapere se mi consigliate e se vale la pena rischiare su questi giocatori:
> 
> ...



A naso: Immobile, Suso e Cerci in coppia, Maccarone,
a centrocampo Correa abbinato a Alvarez samp, Koulibally quest'anno ha sempre preso sufficienze abbondanti.
Kucka e Bertolacci eventualmente vanno presi in copia per aver la certezza che almeno uno giochi.

Menez super sconsiglato, ci vorranno due mesi ora che torni in condizione
Regini fara solo qualche comparsata.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2016)

vai tranquillo su immobile e maccarone. 
prenderei a centrocampo kucka e in difesa koulibaly ad occhi chiusi.
alex può darti qualche gol, ma anche qualche assenza. evita regini e dodò. ranocchia ok per la panca: a genova può trovare continuità.


----------



## Milo (30 Gennaio 2016)

Ok, pensavo a kedhira visto che ho Marchisio. Lo prendo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ok, pensavo a kedhira visto che ho Marchisio. Lo prendo?



SI, fà anche qualche gol


----------

